# hi



## shelby (May 8, 2011)

hi i recently got myself two fancy mice and thought id join this forum so
i can learn from the pros on how to enjoy them.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Hi from me - I've only just 'joined' too.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh hai  Whereabouts you from?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Shelby


----------



## shelby (May 8, 2011)

thanks for the warm welcome and i come from southend in essex


----------

